# la pavoni pstat



## Marg (Jan 8, 2014)

Please can someone confirm for me whether this pstat is adjusted with the brass screw under the stat, or with the brass nut on the left ?

Which way is it turned to reduce/raise the pressure ? And about by how much would a complete turn alter the pressure ?

Thanks


----------



## Marg (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm wondering whether this stat is adjustable? An adjustable one from the espresso shop doesn't look like this one.


----------



## Marg (Jan 8, 2014)

For anyone who might have a similar pstat, a message today from La Pavoni in Italy says that this stat was used between 1974-1993, and that the brass screw with the flathead slot. at the bottom of the photo, is the adjustment screw.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah i thought it would be...that also looks like a little locking grub-screw (the silver coloured one); make sure this is slightly lose before adjusting the flathead/brass screw or you may end up damaging it's threads; re-tighten the grub-screw when you're done. Good luck.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Marg said:


> For anyone who might have a similar pstat, a message today from La Pavoni in Italy says that this stat was used between 1974-1993, and that the brass screw with the flathead slot. at the bottom of the photo, is the adjustment screw.





Rincewind said:


> Yeah i thought it would be...that also looks like a little locking grub-screw (the silver coloured one); make sure this is slightly lose before adjusting the flathead/brass screw or you may end up damaging it's threads; re-tighten the grub-screw when you're done. Good luck.


 Thanks for sharing gents !


----------

